# VLSC: Vector Linear Shaping Circuitry



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

VLSC (Vector Linear Shaping Circuitry) is found in some of the Onkyo receivers claims to eliminate pulse noise from the analog signal after digital to analog conversion. This pulse noise supposedly taints the signal.

I am not educated on DAC. I remember back in the day when aficionados would pay thousands for a DAC to match with their CD player. 

Does anyone know if this technology could actually have a noticeable effect on the signal? It does claim to bring out the most subtle of nuances in various sources. :sneeky:


----------



## thxgoon (Feb 23, 2007)

I know that some have noticed a difference with Denon's AL24 circuitry which accomplishes a similar goal though I've not heard the difference. IMHO, I think that these differences are so small as to be inaudible, especially if the manufacturer is going to such lengths to include that processing the D/A conversion is probably already pretty top notch!


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

I would suspect that the difference between a well designed conventional DAC and this would be very small. Either type of circuit, if designed poorly, can introduce effects that I am sure could be audible. I would like to see some actual measurements or performance indicating samples that demonstrates that it works the way it is intended and doesn't create more problems than it solves. It seems that it would have to make some assumptions about the relationship between the original signal and what the output of the DAC actually looks like.


----------



## drf (Oct 22, 2006)

If the digital pulse they are refering to is the step from each sample then I really don't think there will be a difference. For a standard 16 bit 44Khz program (CD) each step is 1/44100 of a sec deep and its height is only 1/65,536 of the total output, therefore not only is this beyond the scope for most ears to discern but it is trully beyond the scope of any speaker to reproduce.


----------

